# Stronzo



## urizon9

I never looked up the meaning of `stronzo`in the dictionary until now as this often used word in Italian movies was translated as stupid,a stupid person,in the subtitles.Now I understand the strange glances when I used this word in conversation.Should I be ashamed of myself? Grazie.Urizon9


----------



## HairSplitter

Not really, but it doesn't make you a Lord...


----------



## TrentinaNE

I love this vivid definition from De Mauro:


> escremento solido di forma cilindrica


Yup, that's exactly what my parents meant when I would hear this term as a child!

uri, how many "strange" looks did you endure before scurrying to the dictionary?  

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

> escremento solido di forma cilindrica


 

Non lo sapevo -- anch'io sarò più attenta con "stronzo/a".


----------



## max63

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Non lo sapevo -- anch'io sarò più attenta con "stronzo/a".


 
"turd" in English if I'm not wrong!

But it's used as dubbed version of your asshole in movies.

Definitely not a polite word, surely stronger than stupid!


----------



## mimitabby

my italian speaking friends use this word a lot when they are irritated about something. It works great when you want to cuss out a bad driver in traffic.


----------



## max63

mimitabby said:
			
		

> my italian speaking friends use this word a lot when they are irritated about something. It works great when you want to cuss out a bad driver in traffic.


 
Sure! And I could suggest many others to you but none of them can be written on this forum!


----------



## urizon9

Grazie per tutti! Some nasty glances from some very nice ladies!I`ll never trust subtitle translations any more!Grazie e saluti!urizon9


----------



## TrentinaNE

max63 said:
			
		

> "turd" in English if I'm not wrong!
> 
> But it's used as dubbed version of your asshole in movies.
> 
> Definitely not a polite word, surely stronger than stupid!


If I recall correctly, the connotation when my parents used this epithet was stupidity. _Asshole_ connotes willfully obnoxious behavior, whereas I thought a _stronzo_ was just someone who did something really stupid, like our "shit for brains."  

Of course, it's been many years since I lived with my parents and my memory could be all wrong...  

Elisabetta


----------



## cirrus

I used to live with Italians who at first didn't speak that much English.  There did finally come a day when stronzo was finally replaced by fuckwit.


----------



## max63

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, the connotation when my parents used this epithet was stupidity. _Asshole_ connotes willfully obnoxious behavior, whereas I thought a _stronzo_ was just someone who did something reallys stupid, like our "shit for brains."
> 
> Of course, it's been many years since I lived with my parents and my memory could be all wrong...
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Hi Eli, yes you're probably right! The word is used in films probably because the lips movements and duration are more or less the same so it works well in dubbing.
Anyway, for example, if my daughter should tell me stronzo all she'd get would be a slap on her face  (just for example: I have the nicest of daughters!)


----------



## victoria luz

max63 said:
			
		

> Hi Eli, yes you're probably right! The word is used in films probably because the lips movements and duration are more or less the same so it works well in dubbing.
> Anyway, for example, if my daughter should tell me stronzo all she'd get would be a slap on her face  (just for example: I have the nicest of daughters!)


 
Max,

I'd rather say your daughter has the nicest of fathers!

If I had ever used this sort of language in front of my parents (let alone addressed TO them) the least I could have gotten is having my mouth washed with soap 

By the way, I don't agree with the difference you guys make: stronzo is someone who acts obnoxious, plays tricks, is unloyal, bossy and stuff... not plain stupid.

Just my opinion, though

Vic


----------



## TrentinaNE

max63 said:
			
		

> Hi Eli, yes you're probably right! The word is used in films probably because the lips movements and duration are more or less the same so it works well in dubbing.


Ah, that makes sense.


> Anyway, for example, if my daughter should call me stronzo all she'd get would be a slap across her face  (just for example: I have the nicest of daughters!)


Piccole correzioni. Sono sicura che abbia una brava simpatica figlia!  



			
				victoria luz said:
			
		

> If I had ever used this sort of language in front of my parents (let alone addressed TO them) the least I could have gotten is having my mouth washed with soap


It's difficult for me to imagine that punishment being worse than one of my mother's slaps. She could really put some elbow grease into them!  

Elisabetta


----------



## max63

Thanks for your corrections Elisabetta! My daughter also thanks you for the appreciation!
apart from the kind of punishment, the meaning is that the word is definitely more vulgar than its usual use (or abuse) could convey.
Bye
Max


----------



## ElaineG

> The meaning is that the word is definitely more vulgar than its usual use (or abuse) could convey.


 
Definitely.  I heard it used so much in Italy that I thought it was on a par with "scemo".  Well, that's an important lesson.


----------



## Alfry

max63 said:
			
		

> apart from the kind of punishment, the meaning is that the word is definitely more vulgar than its usual use (or abuse) could convey.
> Bye
> Max



Sono pienamente d'accordo con Max.
In Italia si abusa di tale termine sebbene non sia estremamente bello e per alcuni anche offensivo.


----------



## Isotta

Once an Italian friend wrote me about her just-exed boyfriend and glossed it in English, "E' uno stronzo (he's a little shit!)!" I suppose it would be the same in English--the first thing that comes to mind when you hear it in that context isn't escrement?

Z.


----------



## Adamastor

my experience with the word "Stronzo", as explained in my morning mail today, hehe:
 
Hi All,
 
During my holiday last week, every day in the hotel complex I bumped into a 15-16 year old Italian tourist  who always looked grumpy. I could sense he was a typical spoilt little brat. A total prick, who would talk normal Italian with Spanish waiters, expecting them to understand everything he said. So once in the restaurant, in front of the huge buffet, I was standing next to him, I looked him straight in the eyes and, in an asking tone with huge smile over my face, I said: "Du bass e klenge Stronzo, gell?" which in Luxembourgish, means as much as "you are a little "stronzo", aren't you?" As far as I can remember, stronzo is Italian for something that isn't so nice, hehe...He looked at me, puzzled, I could feel he understood the word stronzo, but I was smiling so heartily, that he must have wondered if I was talking about the food, or whatever. So, I repeated my question, still smiling, he simply shrugged and went away. And since then, every time I crossed him in the hotel, I waved at him with a smile. He decided to ignore me. Aaaaaah, it's nice to speak Luxembourgish sometimes.
 
Have a nice long weekend
Alex


----------



## athena3rm

Isotta said:
			
		

> Once an Italian friend wrote me about her just-exed boyfriend and glossed it in English, "E' uno stronzo (he's a little shit!)!" I suppose it would be the same in English--the first thing that comes to mind when you hear it in that context isn't escrement?
> 
> Z.


 

It's a very common use for stronzo... and this tells a lot about our boys! ;-)
I think that stronzo has two different meaning, according o context, person, and geography.

In the north, and between friends, or if I say it about myself with indulgency, it means very stupid.
But, more commonly, it means bastard, evil person... for instance, a cheated girlfiend, a student referring to a bad teacher, and so on... says it in this meaning.


----------



## sweet_cate

Il termine "stronzo" è molto dispregiativo e indica una persona che si è comportata o si comporta molto male. Nessuno pensa più al significato letterale della parola quando la sente, forse per questo è molto usata.

E' il termine volgare più efficace per indicare una persona che inganna, abusa o manipola o usa gli altri, un misto di cinismo e di cattiveria pura, insomma.
Una persona che può essere davvero dannosa quindi, e da cui è meglio stare alla larga o che si merita di essere trattato male perchè è potenzialmente pericolosa per chiunque,  perchè è una persona che non ha rispetto degli altri suoi consimili.

Capite bene che piuttosto che raccontare tutto questo di una persona è molto più veloce e pratico dire semplicemente "E' uno stronzo/è una stronza". Ripeto, dimenticando il significato puro e originario del termine.

La stessa cosa dicasi quando si sente dire "XXXX è una merda". ("XXXX is a shit").

Vuol dire semplicemente il livello più basso degli esseri umani, una persona di cui è meglio non fidarsi in assoluto.

Peraltro è molto difficile che sia usata "di fronte" alla persona di cui lo si pensa, se si arriva a questo vuol dire che si è arrivati ad un livello di insulti che precede probabilisticamente la rissa, i pugni e il desiderio di fare male fisicamente a chi ti dice queste parole.

Meglio usarle (se proprio si deve) con molta parsimonia quindi, pur nella consapevolezza che persone che si comportano così biecamente e a livelli così infimi  purtroppo esistono e si possono incontrare in qualsiasi continente.

Saluti. Ciao.  


Ps. Attenzione!! Può essere usata anche in termini scherzosi tra amici, ma bisogna che si sappia "a priori" che chi te lo dice non lo pensa veramente, che è solo un'esagerazione per prenderti in giro insomma. Altrimenti, se detta seriamente, può portare le conseguenze negative di cui parlavo sopra.


----------



## Hillbilly

Long before I began studying Italian, I learned the word “stronzo” from an Elmore Leonard crime novel about some Mafia characters.  

  One of the characters was American, young, good looking, muscular, and stupid.  The Italian guys would call him “stronzo,” among other things, and he thought it was a compliment.

  There is one thing in particular I have noticed from reading this forum.  The more a word is considered vulgar, the harder it becomes to translate exactly because the literal meaning is loosely applied.

  It also helps one realize that the assigning of meaning to individual words is sort of arbitrary.  People collectively decide to take offense when a certain word is uttered.


----------



## toddsschneider

*stronzone*
I assume it means something a bit stronger than "guy" or "fellow".


----------



## foofoodude

came accross this old set of posts while using the dictionary but I noticed that no one seems to have included a translation that many english people (not US) would use in place of this word...

Wanker! (or even "tosser")

It too can be used both in an abusive manner ("scum of the earth") as described by pretty much everyone above and also as ...well... a kind of term of endearment amongst friends ("ello wanker how are you?") or to indicate that someone has done something stupid ("ahhh you spilt your drink all over me you stupid wanker!"). 

The abusive one indicates that the person is horrible intensionally and the last one (stupid wanker - in friendly or abusive use) might also be translateable with "coglione/ testa del cazzo" in italian or "dickhead" in english.

As a cyclist on italian roads this was one of the first expressions i learned... ah the joys of learing foreign swear words 

ciao ciao for now


----------



## GavinW

foofoodude said:


> Wanker! (or even "tosser")


 
Indeed, stronzo is a translation I suggested in a post earlier today on the thread "wank*r. Just in case anyone wants to cross-reference.


----------



## furs

I have alway thought that the most adequate semantical equivalent for stronzo should probably be    asshole. Testa di cazzo is even more intense, so to speak, as it involves a higher degree of evilness, so to speak.


----------



## foofoodude

I'd have to agree that asshole (US)/ arsehole (UK) would work too...and it's also pretty interchangable with wanker in *E*nglish... 

Perhaps when someone is refering to an act of stupidity or a stupid person however, they might both be abbreviated to ass (US)/ arse (uk) ??

e.g.  you stupid ass / stupid arse/ to make an arsehole of oneself

haha  what a discussion 
foofoo


----------



## elquixote

*O*verall then, is the use of "stronzo" complete bad manners? *D*oes it qualify as a parolaccia?


----------



## adrianok

Yes!!! It's definitely a "parolaccia" (dirty word), so be careful!


----------



## Piecette

Come dice sweet cate, a volte la parola stronzo può anche essere usata in contesti normali, comunque.

Ad esempio: se la mia ragazza mi rispondesse in maniera acida, per gioco, oppure si comportasse in modo da farmi ingelosire, ma sempre per scherzo, io le direi: "Dai, non fare la stronza". O anche "Non fare la stronzetta".

E' proprio questo che mi chiedevo, come si può rendere un espressione del genere in inglese? Scherzando fra amici, e soprattutto con una ragazza, come si fa ad esprimere il concetto "Non fare la stronza" senza essere volgari?


----------



## TommasoIlDodo

Ciao, Hello
I just stumbled upon this thread, 
I am native Italian but I have lived in Northern England for 2 years now, 

I read all the replies and I feel I could add something,

(Preface: sorry in advance for not putting the yellow exclamation mark on all the occurrences of swear words, this forum board allows me only 8 images in a single post, hence I exclamation marked only the first occurence of every swear word)

In my opinion (but it is just my opinion), 
_stronzo _is probably the worst vulgar insult that exists in italian, 
I agree with the detailed explanation of sweet_cake,
I would not translate _stronzo_ with _arsehole_ or _wanker_ because, in my opinion, they are too soft. Those two words mean that someone is stupid or an idiot, but they sort of give away the benefit that he may be too stupid and unaware of the damage/bad things he is doing. I think _arsehole_ or _wanker_ would rather correspond to the italian word _coglione _(literally: _testicle_) or _testa di cazzo_ (literally: _dickhead_). That is: someone who is stupid and has done potentially very bad acts, but without an element of cruelty or nastiness (i.e. without proper and actual will to cause damage to others). 

My opinion is that, since _stronzo_ (at least for me) is one of the worse things you could say to a person (if not THE worst), and means that someone is actually evil, cruel and has an element of intentionality in doing something very harmful to someone else, I would translate it into English with _cunt_, which, as far as I know, is the worst thing that you can say to a someone in English.

I mean, it can be used as a joke probably the same way _cunt_ can be used, if two people know each other VERY well (i.e. best friends and/or peers), and can handle those types of jokes. For instance when an Italian good friend of mine comments something on Facebook and takes the piss out of me, I often reply with _stronzo_ or _stronza_, to say something like _you cheeky fuck! _
And I realised that _cunt_  can at times be used pretty much the same way. For instance if I make jokes at tea-time with my English housemate and best friend, and tease him for fun (for something he did or say), he often says to me _you cunt _and we just laugh about it_.

_This is just my opinion, 
I would like comments and further elaborations on this, as the use of swear words changes from region to region, and according to personal sensitivity, culture, class, education and many other factors. 

P.S. Got to wash my mouth with loads of soap after all this swearing 

Tommaso,
from Leeds, West Yorkshire, England, United Kingdom.


----------



## TommasoIlDodo

Piecette said:


> E' proprio questo che mi chiedevo, come si può rendere un espressione del genere in inglese? Scherzando fra amici, e soprattutto con una ragazza, come si fa ad esprimere il concetto "Non fare la stronza" senza essere volgari?



Ciao Piecette, 
dunque, 
secondo me una espressione del genere può essere tradotta in vari modi, che dipendono dal livello di conoscenza e soprattutto confidenza che hai con questa persona, 
potresti dire 
_don't be an idiot
you cheeky ____beggar
you cheeky ____fuck

_se questa persona la conosci veramente veramente bene, potresti spingerti fino a 
_don't be a ______cunt_
leggi il post precedente per il significato di ___cunt_, anche se, durante la mia permanenza in Inghilterra, ___cunt_ è qualcosa che a una donna non diresti comunque. O, almeno, _cunt_ l'ho sentito adoperare (per scherzo o seriamente) solo fra uomini, mai da una donna verso un uomo o, ancora meno, da un uomo verso una donna. 
In genere nei confronti delle donne si usano parole come ___cow, ____bitch_ diverse da quelle che useresti per gli uomini. 

Altre possibilità per tradurre quella frase quindi potrebbero essere
_don't be a bitch
don't be a cow

_Ripeto, queste sono solo le mie opinioni da italiano che ha vissuto 2 anni in Inghilterra, spiegazioni, chiarimenti o dibattiti sono molto bene accetti!

[Come prima: non ho inserito i punti esclamativi gialli su tutte le parole volgari, per lo stesso motivo, ovvero questo forum non mi permette di usarne più di 8]

Tommaso


----------

